# Headlight Photo



## ChristianGee (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey guys, quick question. Every time I try to take a picture at night just of my halos on the camera can never focus on the lights directly. Im using a Galaxy S4. Is their any apps I could try that would work better then the default or do I need to use a DSLR camera?


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe try taking from an angle. Slight as you can at first, then angle slightly more each attempt. Or try to use as high quality setting as possible from a little further out, then zoom the picture by cropping in.


----------



## strawberrybob (Apr 16, 2015)

Try with iPhone (Just Kidding)! DSLR camera would be the best choice. Direct light is not good for a mobile device. Your Samsung Galaxy s4 might have display issue because of that act. Hope this suggestion helps!


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

You have to use a tripod and a camera you can control settings on.

Take one photo with the headlights on with a very fast shutter speed and low ISO. 

Then take a normal photo with the headlights off and photo shop the 2 together.


----------



## slingshot22 (Jun 3, 2015)

fdriller9 said:


> You have to use a tripod and a camera you can control settings on.
> 
> Take one photo with the headlights on with a very fast shutter speed and low ISO.
> 
> Then take a normal photo with the headlights off and photo shop the 2 together.


This is correct. You don't have a lot of control with a cellphone camera unfortunately.


----------

